# I need to find a small Nail Polish Organizer/Rack



## BritneyDawn (Jul 6, 2010)

So i have seen these Nail Polish Organizer/Racks on youtube i think it was.There huge and hold massive amounts of polish and i think most people nail them onto their wall.But ive never come across them in stores.And also i never have hundreds of nail polishes but i do have some.And im the type of person who likes everything to be organized.So i really like the idea of these type of things.So i was hoping somebody on here could tell me where to find this type of thing.And maybe one not so HUGE lol Thank you so much for reading


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 6, 2010)

Check out this link: Head2Toe Beauty Displays Trays & Organizers

The 8th option down is the type of rack I think you're asking about.  It comes in 60 and 90 bottle size, so it's not exactly small.  You can also check eBay for "Nail polish wall rack".  You may find a better size there!


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ebay also has them.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 6, 2010)

you should be able to find a 30 polish acrylic wall rack similar to the ones from head2toe.


----------



## bebs (Jul 7, 2010)

what I have and love is The Container Store > Expand-A-Shelf

its the expand-a-shelf 

you can do about two rows on each shelf and it's pretty cheep (about $10 each) and the best thing about them.. get more polish and pull it out to make more room


----------



## Care (Jul 7, 2010)

I found a huge nail polish rack (by China Glaze) on ebay.  I think it was about $30 shipped?  Holds 144 bottles.  I'm not a big nail polish person, but I use it to store my MAC pigments which are about the same size as CG bottles.

They sell the same one @ transdesign.com, but shipping makes it really expensive

I think the pic is too big, so here's a link

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/4455/pigra.jpg


----------



## BritneyDawn (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you everyone.Ill look into all your suggestions


----------



## ruthless (Jul 8, 2010)

I bought an acrylic wall one that holds 90 and love it. Sadly the seller seemed to shit the bed on etsy and no one else got theirs. So I've been too worried to order another.

19 to make 18 to ship wasn't a bad price


Etsy Transaction - 5 Levels Nail Polish - Clear Wall Display - Holds 60

I think he's also on ebay not sure


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 21, 2013)

BritneyDawn said:


> Thank you everyone.Ill look into all your suggestions


  	If I may suggest something, keep your polishes away from light. A rack is for display but not for storage. In my opinion, a box is a better solution even if you don't see your nail polishes, I have around 100 and I keep them a very long time, up to 10 years.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 22, 2013)

Ye gods talk about thread necro!


----------

